# how to MIXing Classical music?



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

hi guys,

if we are going to held a classical event consisted of 10 to 20 instruments and about 40 to 50 choir singers in a church:

1. will it need to be amplified or fully naked acoustic, considering the room acoustic quite good ?

2. they need to be recorded, and the mixer got big headache on how to mix it. i also not sure how i going to ask about this here... 

3. any reference on musician formation on stage? the sound system team already setup where the player going to sit but I have strong feeling that the players already have fix formation otherwise the conductor will be maaaad...


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Eh, just a bit of advise here.. Why not give us a bit of information on the room. Also, could PLEASE not say things like "they need to be recorded, and the mixer got big headache on how to mix it" ^^;; REALLY, I'm not trying to be rude or anything.. You know, it's just that, most of the people on here that could help aren't going to take you seriously if you don't use decent grammar...

NOW. First off, could you tell us a bit about the room? Like, how big it is, what style of ceilings and whether or not the floor of the stage is wood? This would really make it easier to help you here.

As for how to mix it, that is a REALLY hard question to answer. It all depends on what type of equiment you are using, where the microphones are and what the performers are doing. 

Honestly, I'm not good enough to tell you how to mix something online. I DO know that the above things mentioned will help you get answers...

PS: Oh, you might want to ask post-minimalist about this. He/She seems to be very knowledgeable about things such as these... (Sorry post-minimalist. ^^;; I wasn't sure what your gender is...)


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

How to mix classical:

2 1/2 cups of all-purpose flour
2 cups of sugar
1 well-beaten egg
2 quarts of oatmeal
1/3 cup of vegetable oil

Mix well together and bake for about 20-25 minutes until golden brown. Let stand for 2 minutes. Eat and enjoy!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

hi Edmon-Dantes,

the ceiling material is wood . 
ceiling height is about 15 to 20 meter.
all wall material are wooden board without anti-reverb material (like carpet).
the seating is hard wood. 
flooring is concrete with terracotta finish. 
the room = 18 meter width x 35 meter deep. 
stage is elevated by 1m but all the audience seating is flat . 
we also have tribun elevated by 3m in rear row and the seating like in cinema(pitched). 
stage floor is wood. 
what else, there are a row of glass windows on both the wall about 1 m all along the building.

for sound mixing:
the sound system team is trained in modern band-like setting. we have 24 channel mixer. enough microphones and all the needed sound processor like EQ,compressor,power etc. 

btw, we first need to decide are we going for one mic per instrument setup or collective mic (per group) setup. the information need is on how technical data, like :

violin : treble= ..... mid=.... low = .... gain=....
trumpet : treble=.... mid=... low=.... gain=...

of course this technical data varies on many variables but at least we can know some basic concept.

hard question I know..

but thanks, including the cocktail receipt by JTech82. and I'm working hard on my english!!


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

AH! Very sorry. The internet if filled with so many americans that know english well but choose to say something like, "this forum is suxors," that I mistook you for one of those kinds of people. ^^;;;;; That combined with the fact that the other forum I visit is comprised of mostly Americans or Canadians has clouded my judgment. :-/ My sincerest apologies if I offended you. *Bows*

Ah, as for the technical info, I'm sure that this will greatly improve your odds of getting some help.  I myself haven't enough expertise to REALLY help you over the internet, but I'm sure that one of the incredibly knowledgeable people on this forum will be able to help you better than me.

Hmm... as for the microphones, I would use a couple of small-diaphragm condenser microphones for the instrumental and choir. They are really good for stringed instruments and will capture the warmth well, as well as giving a very clear sound to the choir. (They are what is normally used at symphonies I believe.) Note however, that condenser microphones need their own power supply and are VERY sensitive. 

As for the EQ levels, I'm not really sure. For me, I've always done it by ear, but I'm no pro either. ^_^;

Well, that's my opinion. I'd wait before doing anything though until you get somebody better with more experience in here.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Hi Jurianbai, 
Your sound engineer must set up the following: (if you like, print this out and give it to him)

1. Stereo pair of condenser mics 3 meters above the conductors head about 2 meter behind him. 
this should be in a 'crossed pair' arrangement directed at the edges of the ensemble.
this goes to Channel 1 and 2 of the recording and should be as 'flat' as possible. 'Flat' reffers to the response of the microphones and the equalization on the mixer. try to get as hot a signal as possible without getting excessive noise from the mics pre-amps. 

2 Using either 'cranes' or carefully placed stands find spots for another 4-8 microphones over the orchestra which will give him the opportunity to boost sections (violins, violas, woodwind etc.).
These should go to the next channels down, and again should be 'flat' and hot. Mic placement is important here and some time should be spent with the engineer and his assistant to get the best isolation of the sections as possible. This is done with the orchestra in place and the conductor taking them through a loud tutti passage. Care must be taken by the assistant not to step on any stradavariuses laying around!

3. the choir should have either a pair of microphones (condensers set to cardioid pattern) hoisted about 2-3 meters above them and a little in front (but not over the orchestra!), or 4 microphones about 1 meter above each section of it (SATB) rather like the section mics in the orchestra.
These go on to the the next 2-4 tracks and could be given a little boost on the treble of about 2-4 dB in order not to loose the diction in the spillage from the orchestra. this too should be hot (i.e a strong signal). 

4 Another pair of microphones farther back in the hall are optional but they can help recreate the ambience of the concert and hall. This will also avoid having to use too much artificial reverberation at the mixdown stage. these do not have to be so hot and a omni directional pair a few feet apart about half way to the back of the hall on a high stand will do the job. these go to the next 2 tracks.

5. If there any soloists standing infront of the orchestra (singers, instrumentalists) they should be recorded with a discreet microphone about a meter infront of them on a low stand in order not to interfeer with the visual aspect. These go to a seperate channel too. 'Flat and 'hot'.

6. Mic cables should be taped in place firmly while the orchestra is out on their break and then a final sound check should be made with a 'dummy run' recording which should be heard afterwards by the conductor to make sure there is no missing items.

Keep a log of the work done and double and triple check everything before the gig. Remember this is a one take situation so you must get it right first time!

Good luck!
Tell us how it goes.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

hi Edmon-Dantes, no worry and thanks again.

and for Post-minimalist, I will print this and send it to our sound system team. I am sure this will give them idea and inspiration. a many thanks for helping up !!

and for curious here more info I can get, the repertoire are :

First evening, 22nd Mei 2009: 
Te Deum :
Blessed Assurance, Come thou fount of every blessing, I'd rather have Jesus, Softly and tenderly, Kyrie, Gloria, Te Deum, Close to thee, great is thy faithfullness, Hallelujah.

2nd evening, 23 Mei 2009: 
To God be the Glory, :
Blessed be the name, His eye is on the sparrow, there is a fountain, the Lord's prayer, to the cherubin, Sing unto God, Hallelujah Amin, I will sing of my Redeemer, shine Jesus shine, victory in Jesus, Jesus shall reign.

these are like "top ten" of Hymns.

fully accompanied by an orchestra... hmmm still haven't got the list of players.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

AH! Thanks Post-Minimalist. ^_^ I Knew that you'd be just the person to help in this situation. You're knowledge of music instruments is truly inspiring. 

If you wouldn't mind, JurianBai, would you post up the recording after you guys are done? It sounds like it will be an awesome event. =D


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

yes we plan to record it as an archieve. maybe we can't fully published it because the choir we invited is a semi pro.but if we succeed i will do my best to post some excerpt in youtube.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah, thank you.


----------

